# [OT- ANKIETA] spotkanie - gdzie?

## raaf

no czesc

hmm, .. wiec proponuje ankiete. na poczatek gdzie ma sie odbyc spotkanie, potem druga ankieta, kiedy ma sie odbyc zlot i jak juz to zostanie ustalone spotkajmy sie, poznajmy sie i zabawmy sie. (mozna jeszcze zrobic sonde co bedziemy pic  :Wink:  )

zapraszam do glosowania.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## wodzik

jestem za gdanskiem, ale z tego co widzie wiekszosc na forum jest chyba z poludnia, wiec mierne szanse ;]

----------

## Kurt Steiner

W-awa - bo cała Polska ma tu w miarę dobry dojazd.

----------

## psycepa

e juz widze jak wszyscy:

a jedzmu tu (bo tu mam najblizej)  :Smile: 

a ja w ogole to bym zrobil to gdzies wpiz** daleko, tak zeby kazdy mial dluga droge  :Razz: 

wtedy mozna by bylo spiknac sie na pociag i juz w pociagu zaczac impreze  :Smile: 

to co Panowie i (moze) Panie?  :Twisted Evil:  Suwałki ? Pcim ? Szklarska Poręba?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blazeu

Za krakowem przemawia pare spraw: mnogosc knajp, wiekszosc ludzi jest z poludnia, grill w hacjendzie...  :Smile:  Ja tam moge jechac gdziekolwiek, byleby cost(bilet*2) <= 60 peelenów.

----------

## _troll_

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Za krakowem przemawia pare spraw: mnogosc knajp, wiekszosc ludzi jest z poludnia, grill w hacjendzie...  Ja tam moge jechac gdziekolwiek, byleby cost(bilet*2) <= 60 peelenów.

 blazeu nie draznij - glosowalem na kra, chociaz juz mnie znizka studencka nie dotyczy (26 wiosenek i znizka nie obowiazuje :/ ). ehhhh. przyjdzie zaplacic za przyjemnosci  :Neutral: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## raaf

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *blazeu wrote:*   Za krakowem przemawia pare spraw: mnogosc knajp, wiekszosc ludzi jest z poludnia, grill w hacjendzie...  Ja tam moge jechac gdziekolwiek, byleby cost(bilet*2) <= 60 peelenów. blazeu nie draznij - glosowalem na kra, chociaz juz mnie znizka studencka nie dotyczy (26 wiosenek i znizka nie obowiazuje :/ ). ehhhh. przyjdzie zaplacic za przyjemnosci 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

Troll, .. glosowales na Krakow, .. masz u mnie piwo, .. Redds'a  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## _troll_

 *raaf wrote:*   

> Troll, .. glosowales na Krakow, .. masz u mnie piwo, .. Redds'a 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> raaf

 tylko nie tego sikacza. raaf - jakiegos leszka? moze tez byc desperados  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> tylko nie tego sikacza. raaf - jakiegos leszka? moze tez byc desperados 

 

Słyszałem, że to piwo wyłącznie dla desperatów  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   tylko nie tego sikacza. raaf - jakiegos leszka? moze tez byc desperados  
> 
> Słyszałem, że to piwo wyłącznie dla desperatów 

 dla niego moge zostac  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## blazeu

No to zaczynam sprzatac zagrode i obejscie, kosic trawe, przeganiac krowy i takie tam. A kiedy ten zjazd mialby byc (pomijam kwestie miejsca)?

----------

## no4b

Fajnie byłoby jakby odbył się jeszcze przed startem roku akademickiego.

----------

## raaf

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> No to zaczynam sprzatac zagrode i obejscie, kosic trawe, przeganiac krowy i takie tam. A kiedy ten zjazd mialby byc (pomijam kwestie miejsca)?

 

kiedy? no po zakonczeniu ankiety 'gdzie', bedzie szybka ankieta za tym 'kiedy' i wtedy hulaj dusza, emerge piwo  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## crocop

Jestem za Lublinem, ale wiem, że moje miasto nie ma szans więc zdecydowałem się wspomóc Warszawiaków moim głosem. Najważniejsze, żeby spotkanie się wogole odbyło  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Jestem z Katosów to wiadomo gdzie by mi było wygodnie, ale Kraków też jest OK  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

no jezeli przed poczatkiem roku akademickiego to najlepiej 28-30 czy w tyhc okolicach, inaczej niestety nie dam rady a bardzo bym chcial sie pojawic na zlocie...

----------

## Eeeyeore

Termin to mi w zasadzie lotto byle by to sobota byla bo wrocic i otrzezwiec trzeba, a fakt jest faktem ze performanace "upadek absoluny" lezac na rynku w Krakowie nie robilem, choc taki pomysl byl coby se polezec. Wiec glos za Krakowem

----------

## msch

ja tam za "ojczyzna" - gdansk  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> to co Panowie i (moze) Panie?  Suwałki ? Pcim ? Szklarska Poręba? 

 

Dla mnie Suwałki pasują jak najbardziej (bo tam mieszkam  :Very Happy: ). A w ankiecie zagłosowałem na stolicę.

Pozdrawiam, Karol

----------

## arsen

głosów ponad 60 a i tak znając życie przyjedzie kilka osób  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *arsen wrote:*   

> głosów ponad 60 a i tak znając życie przyjedzie kilka osób 

 

pewnie tak, ale arsen jest jeden plus  :Smile:  juz teraz wiemy ze na lokalny przyjedzie minimum 9 osob  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   głosów ponad 60 a i tak znając życie przyjedzie kilka osób  
> 
> pewnie tak, ale arsen jest jeden plus  juz teraz wiemy ze na lokalny przyjedzie minimum 9 osob 

 

ja tam tylko biore pod uwage Kraków, nic na śląsku nie ma klimatu, taka prawda :>

----------

## Yatmai

Zamknij sie szczelnie w pokoju i zacznij lutować, zobaczysz jaki sie zrobi fajny klimat  :Very Happy: 

A tak serio, to o jakiego typu "klimat" Ci chodzi ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

to spotkajmy sie kajś w kupie wiekszej, no niech bedzie ten Kraków, a potem mozna ewentualnie zrobic lokalny zjazd juz u siebie, u Hanysów :]

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Zamknij sie szczelnie w pokoju i zacznij lutować, zobaczysz jaki sie zrobi fajny klimat 
> 
> A tak serio, to o jakiego typu "klimat" Ci chodzi ? 

 

Trzeba pojechać do Krakowa, Torunia, Wrocławia (pewnie kilka ciekawych miast by sie znalazło) żeby zobaczyć że Katowice i inne śląskie miasta nie mają tego czegoś i kropka  :Razz:  są obskurne  :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   Zamknij sie szczelnie w pokoju i zacznij lutować, zobaczysz jaki sie zrobi fajny klimat 
> 
> A tak serio, to o jakiego typu "klimat" Ci chodzi ?  
> 
> Trzeba pojechać do Krakowa, Torunia, Wrocławia (pewnie kilka ciekawych miast by sie znalazło) żeby zobaczyć że Katowice i inne śląskie miasta nie mają tego czegoś i kropka  są obskurne 

 

no! taka wycieczka byla by fajna. juz nie zlot, a objazd hehe .. juz szykuje ankiete gdzie zaczniemy i gdzie skonczymy hehe  :Wink:  (albo jak)

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## psycepa

arsen, a w chudowie byles ? tam akurat klimacik jest, taki z leksza sredniowieczny  :Smile:  ale do piwka i rozmow o gentoo idealny  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blazeu

Śląsk ma klimat... Specyficzny klimat. Taki sam, tylko w skali mikro, panuje u wylotu rury wydechowej... ;]

----------

## szolek

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Śląsk ma klimat... Specyficzny klimat. Taki sam, tylko w skali mikro, panuje u wylotu rury wydechowej... ;]

 

No bez przesady jeszcze nikogo tam nie spotkałem z maską gazową. A jak już wolisz taki czysty klimat to może Ciechocinek bedzie odpowiadał. Byłem tam tylko raz ale tego klimatu pod tężniami nie da się zapomnieć.

Sam zagłosowałem na Kraków, bo dojazd mam w okolicach 3-4 godzin, i trzy miejsca wolne. Jednak nie zagwarantuje jeszcze swojej obecności.

----------

## Poe

mam drobną prośbę. proszę zejść ze Śląska i w pewnym sensie mnie obrażać, ok?  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Ja niczego/nikogo nie obrazam... W koncu sam mam z domu ca. 40 kilosow do Katowic. To takie.. hmmm.. zartobliwe docinki slowne ;]

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

> mam drobną prośbę. proszę zejść ze Śląska i w pewnym sensie mnie obrażać, ok? 

 

popieram !  :Smile: 

a na poparcie moich slow prosze: Slask jakiego pewnie nie znacie  :Smile:  

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Trzeba pojechać do Krakowa, Torunia, Wrocławia (pewnie kilka ciekawych miast by sie znalazło) żeby zobaczyć że Katowice i inne śląskie miasta nie mają tego czegoś i kropka  są obskurne 

 

To czemu nie w góry na jakieś zad... ( :Very Happy: )...dziwiająco ciche miejsce  ?  :Very Happy:  Zgodze się z głosami wyżej, jak zlot to wystarczy miła knajpka (a takich nam nie brakuje :]) o wycieczkach możemy później pogadać :]

----------

## _troll_

dobra. sytuacja ankiety jest jak po ostatnich wyborach sejmowych :/ jeden zwyciezca, ale ponad polowy nie dostal  :Wink: 

osobiscie jestem za krakowem - dojazd nienajgorszy, mozna spokojnie pozwiedzac, napic sie, etc. _nie_ dogodzimy wszystkim - bo tak jest w demokracji  :Wink:  co nie znaczy, ze nie mozna zrobic kilku zlotow - czemu nie? moze na ten raz po prostu wybierzemy kra

teraz termin - proponowany byl przed rozpoczeciem semestru. zostaje przyszly tydzien (sam juz na ten weekend sie nie wyrwe - jakies sale weselne ide ogladac :] - to chyba za malo czasu ? ). przyszly tydzien? czy za dwa tygodnie? osobiscie proponuje ankiete tylko na te dwa terminy - bo przy wiekszej ilosci, znow bedzie mnostwo odpowiedzi :/ co jest bez sensu.

co myslicie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## raaf

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> dobra. sytuacja ankiety jest jak po ostatnich wyborach sejmowych :/ jeden zwyciezca, ale ponad polowy nie dostal 
> 
> osobiscie jestem za krakowem - dojazd nienajgorszy, mozna spokojnie pozwiedzac, napic sie, etc. _nie_ dogodzimy wszystkim - bo tak jest w demokracji  co nie znaczy, ze nie mozna zrobic kilku zlotow - czemu nie? moze na ten raz po prostu wybierzemy kra
> 
> teraz termin - proponowany byl przed rozpoczeciem semestru. zostaje przyszly tydzien (sam juz na ten weekend sie nie wyrwe - jakies sale weselne ide ogladac :] - to chyba za malo czasu ? ). przyszly tydzien? czy za dwa tygodnie? osobiscie proponuje ankiete tylko na te dwa terminy - bo przy wiekszej ilosci, znow bedzie mnostwo odpowiedzi :/ co jest bez sensu.
> ...

 

Przemo, zrob ankiete, ja musze obiad zrobic ...

raaf

----------

## tomekb

Ja za Krakowem  :Smile:  Jeśli nie będzie 30 to się na pewno zjawie, moja wiedza o gentoo niewątpliwie skorzysta na tym  :Very Happy:  A żeby inna część kraju się nie obraziła, można w przyszłym roku zorganizować spotkanie w innym mieście, zaingurować latający zlot f.g.o.  :Razz:  Co do Śląska i zanieczyszczeń, jak mawiał pewien człek, przeciętny Ślązak zjada dorodną cegłowkę rocznie  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Co do Śląska i zanieczyszczeń, jak mawiał pewien człek, przeciętny Ślązak zjada dorodną cegłowkę rocznie 

 

Lol, aż tyle tego ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

znaczy ze ja zjadlem juz jakis mniejszy komin, i jakos zyje, mysle ze ten watek nalezalo by juz skonczyc  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

Zaczynam rozumieć skąd frazeologizm "serce z kamienia"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lukanus

A Ja się przede wszystkim ładnie przywitam na początek  :Wink: . Niektórzy już mnie tu znają, a reszta pewnie pozna.

Przede wszystkim piszę, żeby oznajmić że nieomieszkam się zjawić, szczególnie że daleko niemam. 

I dzięki trollu za taką promocje Krakowa  :Very Happy: , Wawelski smok jeśli niebędzie akurat dręczył dzieci napewno będzie Ci wdzięczny.  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Wypijemy zdrowie Wawelskiego, a co!! A potem drugie... I trzecie, i czwarte... ;D Moze promocja w TVN?  *TVN wrote:*   

> Pijana grupa uzytkownikow linuksowej dystrybucji gen2 zdemolowala w dniu wczorajszym sukiennice. Obrazenia poniosl przedstawiciel Microsoftu ktory akurat spozywal obiad w pobliskiej restauracji. Linuksowcy biegali po rynku z klawiaturami i wrzeszczeli "Znajdzie sie Linuks na peceta generala!!" oraz "Linus na prezydenta!!Precz z kurduplami!!" Zamieszki stlumil w koncu 20-osobowy oddzial policji, wyposazony w palki, gaz lzawiacy i armatke wodna.

  To co? piszecie sie?  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Eee tylko 20 ? I bez użycia smoka ? Trzeba by sie bardziej postarać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lukanus

Tak na marginesie ... O użyciu smoka to lepiej nie wspominać, jeśli nie widziałeś tego zboczonego który chodzi pod wawelem, opowiada zboczone kawały i straszy dzieci ;].

----------

## morgir

no cóż nie skłamie jeżeli powiem że też jestem za krakowem. No a że od rynku mieszkam niedaleko... Ale co tam ... Na AGH zoorganizować cały wielki dzień gentoo ... AGHowcy lubią takie sprawy

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

